# (NJ) GMHRCH/HRCH Siverbrooks Pjs Prince Toby MH



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Five year old yellow male tri factored. Toby has sired several litters all having 12 puppies in good health. Hips and elbows are good and cerf ok. Dna registered. Toby has competed in all 3 major hunt test organizations as you can see by his titles, the latest a MH and his 1000th point Nahra title. He is a 74lb great looking dog that sleeps in the bed and rides in the front seat. He has retrieved thousands of duck from Saskachewan to Mississippi and hundreds of pheasants in north and south Dakota. Any hunt tester or hunter would have no complaints in his pedigree with Lean Mac and Bold Tiger in his line. Call Scott for full Pedigree 201-953-1237 or email [email protected]


----------

